# The Semi-Official



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think we all miss Tinkerbelle















When is she coming back...


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

I never knew her. Can you tell me a bit about her?


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Well she is leaving for awhile, and she likes dogs. I have never met her in person but her posts make me think that she is a funny person.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

she said couple of days if remember i think that there is a thread in here somewhere i am too lazy to look


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

no problem. I am getting tired myself.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree it is late ..I cannot control my bodily functions anymore


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

gross ^


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

You need to get out more if you miss an online forum girl...lol


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Lyle said:


> You need to get out more if you miss an online forum girl...lol
> [snapback]802400[/snapback]​


Hey, I dont have a life ok!







IT just makes me feel important


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Someone is pressing for something. You know, I bet if you tried calling her, you might just get something more out of it than an "Unofficial I MISS Tinkerbelle" thread.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

laaaaaaaaame!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Tinkerbelle will be back Monday


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Who cares? It amazes me the way guys on the internet drool all over girls.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

$100 says Chunker's a virgin


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I really dont care either.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Who cares? It amazes me the way guys on the internet drool all over girls.
> [snapback]802682[/snapback]​


very nice


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah she said she might try to check the Internet this weekend sometime but more likely she will be gone till Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

You clingy Fools!!!


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I am not drooling over an online girl. When anyone leaves for a long time on P-fury, there are several people who miss them.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

dude you actually miss Hyphen and I's #1 punching bag?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

god...u guys are all over these 6 girls nuts...get off them f*ck lol


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

are you referring to me K fizzle







....and since when did girls have nuts?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no i wasnt talkinga bout u...im talking about chunker


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

K fizzly, I am tatt-ing you to my back!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol i was jk i love you


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> $100 says Chunker's a virgin
> [snapback]802685[/snapback]​


ill raise that bet to $200 that he is one to
if anyone wants to take it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

bet u 100 dollars im a virgin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> bet u 100 dollars im a virgin
> [snapback]803692[/snapback]​










i dont take bets i know that i will lose


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahaha...i think thats good

^hes my hero


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Tinkerbell i miss you soo much, i think about you all day and night, you are so pretty so smart so funny. I think i love you. Do you love me too. I just wanted to ask you if you will be my girl friend. 
Circle one Y N M

P.S. I'm naked, and green.

P.S.S would you like to cyber.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ im taking off my pants thinking about u naked


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you like my greeness!
No wait your not tinkerbell!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

now im taking off my underwear


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i know she has big boobs


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

illnino said:


> i know she has big boobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immature


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

man this thead is duuuuuuumb as hell


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

what, she does, I KNOW


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I regret putting up this thread


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Talk about actual e-penis...


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh gross. Someone lock this thread. Its turning into a **** erotic fanticy land.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Chunker-2000 said:


> I regret putting up this thread
> [snapback]804001[/snapback]​










This is a fun thread!


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmm, makes me wonder about the P-fury staff


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Chunker-2000 said:


> Oh gross. Someone lock this thread. Its turning into a **** erotic fanticy land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell did you expect to happen when you have a bunch of pubesant guys such as yourself who go apeshit anytime a female visits the site?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

the grinch said:


> Tinkerbell i miss you soo much, i think about you all day and night, you are so pretty so smart so funny. I think i love you. Do you love me too. I just wanted to ask you if you will be my girl friend.
> Circle one Y N M
> 
> P.S. I'm naked, and green.
> ...


this is the most witty and inisghtful post all day.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

ya know this thread is a bit sad lol


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> now im taking off my underwear
> [snapback]803750[/snapback]​


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i wonder if this thread would still have been made if she was a guy with big tits instead?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I can think of a couple of guys on this forum that would still make the thread.............


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Chunker-2000 said:


> I am not drooling over an online girl. When anyone leaves for a long time on P-fury, there are several people who miss them.
> [snapback]803443[/snapback]​


She has been gone for 3 days you dong


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> She has been gone for 3 days you dong
> [snapback]804896[/snapback]​


hahahaha


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

wow, y'all officially scare me







i managed to steal the computer from my dad for like 5 minutes and now i'm not sure i ever want to come back









seriously. living on dialup here... not sure i'm even going to bother setting MY computer up. so i'll be in and out very sporadically until january 8th when i move into the dorms again.

be good boys... and k fizzly? put your clothes back on. no one wants to see that









grinch:
View attachment 41319


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wow, y'all officially scare me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


denied


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lolol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hahahaha Karamo was denied!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i would say i miss her but thats kinda hard being that shes at my house naked with glitter all ovr her body and behind her is a poster of "my little pony" and she has in her hands a big bottle of chocolate sauce saying to me" toffee what u waitin for dont u want to put chocolate on your vanilla sundae?" lmao

p.s. i have a big penis red dragon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam denied


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nick u gonna let her diss me like that?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no one wants to see u naked either...hahaha sorry tink


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i think im going to be sick


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> i think im going to be sick
> [snapback]806427[/snapback]​


I agree


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> i would say i miss her but thats kinda hard being that shes at my house naked with glitter all ovr her body and behind her is a poster of "my little pony" and she has in her hands a big bottle of chocolate sauce saying to me" toffee what u waitin for dont u want to put chocolate on your vanilla sundae?" lmao
> p.s. i have a big penis red dragon
> [snapback]805906[/snapback]​


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> [snapback]802612[/snapback]​


what an awesome picture


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

its not really a gay thread is it when were talking bout a women, look at her profile does she look like a man


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

uh.... please let this thread die already.

thoroughbred: um, tempting as that sounds? no thanks.

fizz... if only you knew.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

does the grinch seriously think that way?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> denied
> [snapback]805240[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i miss tinkerbellle...i sound like 3/4 of the ppl on the forum...cuz shes one of the only girls in here...and i dont see ne girls in rela life i want tinkerbelle to be my internet girlfriend


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont miss tink.. i never did she didnt tell you but while she was gone she was visiting me.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i miss tinkerbellle...i sound like 3/4 of the ppl on the forum...cuz shes one of the only girls in here...and i dont see ne girls in rela life i want tinkerbelle to be my internet girlfriend
> [snapback]808009[/snapback]​












man oh man.. this is just too sad to even make fun of


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> i miss tinkerbellle...i sound like 3/4 of the ppl on the forum...cuz shes one of the only girls in here...and i dont see ne girls in rela life i want tinkerbelle to be my internet girlfriend
> [snapback]808009[/snapback]​


I thought you were gay, Karamo?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

damn i must be busy if i'm going from michigan to california to have some sort of crazy booty calls at everyone's houses.

seriously. sitting at home in a fuzzy bathrobe in my pj's with slippers on, sipping coffee trying not to fall asleep as the puppies haven't let me have any rest in the past 48 hours.

thanks for news of my escapades though.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

omg ...im not gay


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i want tinkerbell eto be my internet gf


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

karamo is that really you? i watch ur show all the time i like it a lot do you think you will ever hook up with willie..

do youy think you could hook me up with sarah pls. ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shes mine dude


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

lol thats a bit sad in it


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So what hapenned after you touched that chick's breast, K-Karamo ?

she call the cops on you ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea...they cut off my hands


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yea...they cut off my hands
> [snapback]808038[/snapback]​


wow that like lost you any chance there was... (there wasn't one btw)

yup. this thread is definately scary.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

it scares me cos they all like u so much i think it must be cos ur good looking


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sasquach said:


> it scares me cos they all like u so much i think it must be cos ur good looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaaah they just like it when i break out the whip in the chatroom. kinky bastards, all of 'em!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

lol thats where the chat domanatrix comes from :nod:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow u thought i was serious when i wanted u to be my internet gf...riiiiiiite


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i thought u was, it would of been a bit sad you dont really no wot people can be like until uve spoke propaly


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wow u thought i was serious when i wanted u to be my internet gf...riiiiiiite
> [snapback]808063[/snapback]​


oooooh someone can't take a joke. niiiiiiiice.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sasquach said:


> i thought u was, it would of been a bit sad you dont really no wot people can be like until uve spoke propaly
> [snapback]808078[/snapback]​


no offense dear but.....

"I thought you were, it would have been a bit sad. You don't really know what people are like until you've spoken properly to them. "


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

your what? you thought i was sad


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks a lot


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oooooh someone can't take a joke. niiiiiiiice.
> [snapback]808079[/snapback]​


I doubt he was serious when saying that just now...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sasquach said:


> thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww maybe i should get them to add grammar nazi to my member title?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> I doubt he was serious when saying that just now...:rasp:
> [snapback]808122[/snapback]​


umm i realized he was joking. so was I... therefore him thinking I was serious was laughable.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

oh i see you were correcting me i thought you were calling me sad


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sasquach said:


> oh i see you were correcting me i thought you were calling me sad
> [snapback]808132[/snapback]​


yeah it kinda looks weird when you write things legibly/logically doesn't it?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> umm i realized he was joking. so was I... therefore him thinking I was serious was laughable.
> [snapback]808130[/snapback]​


hey stop reversing my revsable reversably pychology!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> hey stop reversing my revsable reversably pychology!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll have you know I just got an A in psychology. you can't pull the old switch-switched again-switcheroo on ME buddy!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i'll speak the correct way from now on then, its just it takes too much time and effort


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tinker let me love u let me be the one to give u everythang u wannnnnnnnt andd neeeeeeeeeed

goood love and proteeeeeection make meeeeee uuurrrrrr sssssellllectiooonnnn shooooow u ttheee wayyyyy loves supposed to be


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> tinker let me love u let me be the one to give u everythang u wannnnnnnnt andd neeeeeeeeeed
> 
> goood love and proteeeeeection make meeeeee uuurrrrrr sssssellllectiooonnnn shooooow u ttheee wayyyyy loves supposed to be
> [snapback]808165[/snapback]​


NO SHES MINE! I can see her right now...see my trick is, I sent her a betta, but replaced one of the eyeballs with a CAMERA! Shhh ---she doesnt know!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> NO SHES MINE! I can see her right now...see my trick is, I sent her a betta, but replaced one of the eyeballs with a CAMERA! Shhh ---she doesnt know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......okay you take the cake for creepy.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

tink.. i think your enjoying all of this...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

indeed.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...wow...So did we move the chatroom talk to this thread?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> [snapback]802612[/snapback]​





Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Who cares? It amazes me the way guys on the internet drool all over girls.
> [snapback]802682[/snapback]​





Jewelz said:


> $100 says Chunker's a virgin
> [snapback]802685[/snapback]​


----------

